

Tagsie: a tool to exploit the new Facebook profile - geluso
http://5tephen.com/tagsie
Many articles have raved about how the new Facebook profiles let users add a bit of creative flair to their profiles. What I haven't seen reported is the potential for users to post creative content on other users' profiles. Enter Tagsie.<p>Tagsie lets users quickly tag many of their friends in one photo. Clever users can use Tagsie on five photos to exploit the design of the new Facebook profiles and plaster banners on their friends' profiles.<p>Facebook should change the way photos are chosen for the new profile. Users should opt-in to what is on their profile; users should not have to opt-out. There should be a way to keep others from posting vulgar things on my profile. Worst, users who haven't chosen to see the new profiles may still have banners hanging on their profile without ever knowing.<p>After my room mate and I built this I was able to hang "STEVE" across the profiles of all my friends. Friends who shared my name were pleased.<p>http://i.imgur.com/YeyxG.png<p>Currently only tested for Chrome.
======
geluso
This is my first post to HN. I'm not sure where "text" shows up. Here is my
commentary for this post:

Many articles have raved about how the new Facebook profiles let users add a
bit of creative flair to their profiles. What I haven't seen reported is the
potential for users to post creative content on other users' profiles. Enter
Tagsie.

Tagsie lets users quickly tag many of their friends in one photo. Clever users
can use Tagsie on five photos to exploit the design of the new Facebook
profiles and plaster banners on their friends' profiles.

Facebook should change the way photos are chosen for the new profile. Users
should opt-in to what is on their profile; users should not have to opt-out.
There should be a way to keep others from posting vulgar things on my profile.
Worst, users who haven't chosen to see the new profiles may still have banners
hanging on their profile without ever knowing.

After my room mate and I built this I was able to hang "STEVE" across the
profiles of all my friends. Friends who shared my name were pleased.

<http://i.imgur.com/YeyxG.png>

Currently only tested for Chrome.

~~~
parano
Untag x 5, remove friend - crisis averted.

~~~
geluso
Fair point. Yet it was only averted, not prevented.

